# help me figure out what I should hear next



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This thread was a bad idea; maybe the mods can delete it? 

Sorry for the trouble! I promise to be good from now on...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nevermind - it is a Quixotic idea!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Recommendations should be made given some basis or reference point - eg. they like this so what else might they like? While some people may say some works of modern composers like Cage, or twelve-tone compositions from the likes of Schoenberg, would be essential listening, the fact remains that your average listener will find them, well, unlistenable. In short I don't really think a list like this can work very well. It's really just a matter of trying to educate yourself by absorbing as much as possible.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Absolutely right. You always have to ask, "What kind of thing would you like?" and so on. But probably the major compositions of Schoenberg falls lower on the list than the major compositions of Bach or Debussy.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Next you should hear the Symphony No. 3 by Reinhold Gliere.






See, that wasn't so hard.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

First,could you please give us an idea of what you have been listening to lately?This would be very helpful in making recommendations. 
Are you new to classical music? If so,there's so much wonderful music to explore.
It's hard to know where to begin.
You definitely want to hear things like the great symphonies of Mozart,Haydn,Beethoven,Schubert,Mendelssohn,Schumann, Brahms,Tchaikovsky,
Berlioz, Dvorak, Bruckner,Mahler, Sibelius,Nielsen, Prokofiev,Elgar,Rachmaninov, Vaughan Williams,Franck, Shostakovich etc, and the concertos for instruments like violin,cello,paino etc by Mozart,Haydn, Beethoven,Schumann,Mendelssohn,Brahms,Tchaikovsky,Rachmaninov,Chopin,Liszt, 
Dvorak, Prokofiev,Elgar, etc.
Also,piano music,such as sonatas and miscellaneous pieces of Bach, Mozart,Haydn,Beethoven,Schubert,Schumann, Rachmaninov,Chopin, Debussy,Ravel,
Liszt etc,just for starters. And there's so much more. Chamber music,such as string quartets, opera, choral works such as masses,requiems etc, by many different composers. Just take your time and get to know the music.


----------



## Tom Rasely (Nov 7, 2010)

*Alan Hovhaness*

If you have never been introduced to the music of Alan Hovhaness, do so. His "Mysterious Mountain" symphony and his "And God Created Great Whales" are absolutely wonderful. Just modern enough, just mystical enough, without going overboard on either.
Tom Rasely


----------

